# Fabulous patterns!



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/shop

Neat stuff!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, you're right!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Really nice patterns.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Great resource! Thanks for sharing!! Love your alpaca avatar!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Those are great. 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

go for broke buying all those pretty patterns
thank you


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

sure it is! Thank you!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I wrote to them about the difficulty of the Elysium shawl and, like I suspected, it is for experienced lace knitters, which I am not  Boo Hoo! Maybe someday....


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

oooo, nice


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link, they have some real eyecatchers!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Twist Collective have some of the nicest patterns from some of the best designers.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Fantastic! Thank you.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for your information. I already have found and purchased a cardigan sweater that I am thrilled to have found! It is by Amy Herzog "lilium"


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

Great patterns! Thanks. Wish I could knit faster and do them all.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Neat stuff is right! I subscribed & ordered the Lawsonia cap! My braids are silver & go to my waist so I think it will look great. A bit challenging but......I think I can, I think I can, I think I can! :shock:
* thanks so much ~ Sherry *


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Never seen so many lovely patterns all in one 
place. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Some beautiful patterns, I especially like Concertina by Caroline Levander and quickly got it in my Ravelry library. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow. Beautiful and different patterns. I don't like to pay for them but those are well worth it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Really beautiful and unique pattern.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

WOW!! What a selection!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Such beautiful patterns and so many of them! Thank you.


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

Wonderful patterns, thanks.


----------

